# Just a pet or family???



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

More and more i notice that there is a huge difference between how people treat there pets, some people treat there pets as part of the family others believe they are simply a pet and that is it.

Maizy is a member of our family we do baby her (rightly or wrongly so) she sleeps in bed with us, comes everywhere we can take her and she is never far from our side!! If we are going out for the eve we always try and find someone to look after her rather than leave her on her own both our families and friends love her too.

I have other friends who have a totally different outlook on there dogs. They sleep downstairs and would never allow them in the bed (i know this is totally personal prefereance and not wrong), are not allowed upstairs in the house at all, or on the sofas in the house, do not maintain there grooming allowing them to get matted so they eventually have to get shaved. 

I cannot imagine my life with Maizy being like this when i get ready in the morning she is sat watching me curled up on the bed or if im in the shower she is in the bathroom, i love nothing more than our cuddles on the sofa and waking up in the morning wondering which body part she will be curled up to :w00t:

So my question is is it just us who truely spoil our puppies is it because they are such a loving breed that they just melt our hearts :wub:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I think there are the pet. vs. 'family' pet owners .. in all type breeds/owners. It's the mentality of the owner. 
Most of my friends treat their pooches as family and they are owners from Goldens, to Beagle, to Pugs to Boston terriers to 'mixes' etc. ( yup all sleep on the bed! lol ) . 

I think every one has at some time or other cancelled nights out and even vacations because of concenr of the dog... maybe a confirmed illness... or just they didn't act right and owners wanted to keep eye out.

There are a few others that though very good to their dogs ( they wouldn't be friends if they weren't! ) don't have quite the same mentality.


----------



## sharday (Dec 29, 2012)

I treat my dogs like family i buy the best foods that's good for there health i don't buy myself health food and they have more clothes then i do they have there on closet and so many toys and beds just everything people think I'm crazy but i love them there my baby girls i can't see my self with out them they bring me joy


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I feel that mine are members of our family, and I do spoil them, worry about them, and buy them not only things they need, but things that I want for them. They have insurance, are washed and groomed regularly, go for vet exams, and are loved on and kissed several times a day. Guess what? This is how I treated my skin kids, so yes my fur kids are members of my family? Not only the Malts , but the .Yorkies as well.


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

I sometimes feel sorry for my friends dogs i am the same as you guys maizy eats the best food, goes to a more expensive vet just because i like them there, has her hair cut more than me and it cost more than mine!! But i simply wouldnt have it anyway! I guess its good training for when i have my own skin kids!!

I agree though it is owners mentality more than breed etc.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

My boys have all been spoiled rotten! I remember about 20 years ago a work friend said when she does and comes back to earth, she wanted to be one of my "dogs!"


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Yes, Mia is spoiled and is a member of our family. We call her our furry daughter. *

*I make sure everything she eats is good for her. She gets a new toy everytime I go to Petco. She sleeps with us and I make sure she's covered at night when its chilly..all tucked in.*

*We love her as a family member and it shows...LOL*


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

They ARE the family....I'm the maid and care taker.


....and their mommy. :wub:


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

My two are as close to kids as I'm going to come. I love them they are my babies, however I realize they are dogs. I dress them, I groom them daily, I spend a lot of money on them but I realize they do not think like humans and they are not little children with furry bodies. Time out and having a conversation does not work with my dogs-dogs don't pee on the carpet because they are mad at you....

Still love them more than most people I know  . My day revolves around them so they are pretty much the center of my world and they are defiantly family, but I think it's also important to realize they are not human. It is not fair to the dog when we start expecting that they behave like children.

I do have a friend at work who believes his dog is 'just a dog' and he does love the dog very much, it's his best friend-but he also has some very old fashioned and back woods type views on keeping dogs. I also have another friend who has a new puppy-when no one is able to stay at home with him, she has a sitter come over for a while. I think that's so precious :wub: they are excellent dog owners and it's nice to have someone to relate to face to face who understands how I feel about the boys.


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

shellbeme said:


> My two are as close to kids as I'm going to come. I love them they are my babies, however I realize they are dogs. I dress them, I groom them daily, I spend a lot of money on them but I realize they do not think like humans and they are not little children with furry bodies. Time out and having a conversation does not work with my dogs-dogs don't pee on the carpet because they are mad at you....
> 
> Still love them more than most people I know  . My day revolves around them so they are pretty much the center of my world and they are defiantly family, but I think it's also important to realize they are not human. It is not fair to the dog when we start expecting that they behave like children.
> 
> I do have a friend at work who believes his dog is 'just a dog' and he does love the dog very much, it's his best friend-but he also has some very old fashioned and back woods type views on keeping dogs. I also have another friend who has a new puppy-when no one is able to stay at home with him, she has a sitter come over for a while. I think that's so precious :wub: they are excellent dog owners and it's nice to have someone to relate to face to face who understands how I feel about the boys.


I think you are completely right here and make very valid points i am most certainly not saying that people who treat there dog as a dog are wrong or dont love there dog by no means. The people i know still love there dogs very dearly just dont behave in the same way as me!!

I think this is one of the few places i along with others can express my love for maizy and the fact that she really is part of our family some people just do not understand that. Whilst i truely do know she is a dog and she cannot understand time out etc i do think as an owner you have a special connection with your dog and whats even better is that they cant get mad at you or answer you back :w00t: just give unconditional love :wub:


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Maizy Moo's Mum said:


> I think you are completely right here and make very valid points i am most certainly not saying that people who treat there dog as a dog are wrong or dont love there dog by no means. The people i know still love there dogs very dearly just dont behave in the same way as me!!
> 
> I think this is one of the few places i along with others can express my love for maizy and the fact that she really is part of our family some people just do not understand that. Whilst i truely do know she is a dog and she cannot understand time out etc i do think as an owner you have a special connection with your dog and whats even better is that they cant get mad at you or answer you back :w00t: just give unconditional love :wub:


You are so right, I love having a place that I can come to and share about the boys with others who understand how I feel. So many people think I am over the top with them or just plain crazy but you all understand! My family makes fun of me too-thought in a light hearted way...my sister loves to make jokes and cracks up when I dress the boys-but told me that she really does adore it.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

My daughter told DH that my interest in our dogs is "obsessive." It was meant as a criticism but I took it as a compliment. I feel she should be happy that her mom has something at this age that means that much to her.


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

I've had both. Before I had children I had a poodle that I treated like my baby. For some reason when I had my kids and we had dogs they were more family pets, I always took good care of them just not the fancy shampoos and clothes and they didn't sleep with me.
Now I have a empty nest and Boomer is my baby, he gets the best I can afford. I loved all our pets but I guess I did treat them differently.


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

edelweiss said:


> My daughter told DH that my interest in our dogs is "obsessive." It was meant as a criticism but I took it as a compliment. I feel she should be happy that her mom has something at this age that means that much to her.


*My daughter calls me crazy lady for dressing Mia. She tells me I'd better start treating her like a dog or she will run my life. She's spoiled, that's true. But, she doesn't run my life. I come and go as I need to, and she accepts that now. If I can take her with me I do, but if I need to go places she can't go she stays home. *

*But, it makes me happy and keeps me occupied while Doggie Daddy is on the road. I walk more now, per doctor's orders, and its because of Mia...so she deserves to be spoiled.*


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

* Spoiled yes.*
*Loved. So Very Much.*
*My Baby Boy. Oh Ya.*
*Hes My Life!--And so glad to have people that understand to share it with! Nickee Yogis Mommy!*


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

We definitely treat our dogs like part of the family and we don't only have Maltese. We have three larger dogs but all the dogs get lots of love, attention, good care and grooming, fgood food, health care,toys and whatever we can give them to make their lives happy and full. I will admit...Bella is THE most spoiled of our bunch. She has a drawer full of clothes, multiple beds, a basket full of toys, goes to the groomer every other week...she's definitely living the good life. But she is also the only female in the house besides me so I fondly refer to her as my "dog daughter." She's the princess. We live in a rural area and lots of old school cowboys make up the population of our community...most everyone I know loves animals and appreciates the love and loyalty of a good dog (many people here have working dogs that help them out on the ranch or farm or "truck" dogs) and some will do anything for their pets but others have more of a "a dog is a dog" mindset...and while they may love their dog, they wont be taking a second mortgage on their home to save their dogs life if necessary.


----------



## lols82 (Nov 13, 2012)

Maizy Moo's Mum said:


> More and more i notice that there is a huge difference between how people treat there pets, some people treat there pets as part of the family others believe they are simply a pet and that is it.
> 
> Maizy is a member of our family we do baby her (rightly or wrongly so) she sleeps in bed with us, comes everywhere we can take her and she is never far from our side!! If we are going out for the eve we always try and find someone to look after her rather than leave her on her own both our families and friends love her too.
> 
> ...


Sammy is one of the main priorities in my life, he's family to me and comes before most people I know including family. I love him to pieces  

I hear daft things all the time 'ew how can you let him lick you' - 'you shouldn't have dogs on your bed' etc - it's his house too and he can go on the bed if he likes and I like nothing more than giving my boy lots of kisses and cuddles and getting them back. Even my OH tells me to buy things for myself instead of buying things for Sammy all the time, but I love buying things for him and that makes me happy.


----------



## lols82 (Nov 13, 2012)

Plus my bf also thinks i'm crazy as he often catches me talking away to Sammy as I do things about the house, whilst Sammy follows me about the place and just stares at me as I talk away to him lol.


----------



## Super3*k (Feb 26, 2013)

Teddy and Kirby are family..and on Monday Henry will be family too. We used to be F4 with Teddy..then F5 with Kirby and now we will be F6 with Henry..once they are family..they are family forever!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

My three are more than just pets to me! They are family, my babies!!!!


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

I treat jasmine like My sister and sometimes my daughter! She is the first person I look for when I wake up,come home,and go to sleep.i don't give her a lot of baths because she doesn't like the water. I love her no matter what!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

Sophie is more than just part of the family, she is what makes my boyfriend and I a family. Even my boyfriend (a very hands-on mans man) calls himself her daddy and treats her like a princess. This is the same guy that didnt want me to get a little dog because "little dogs are stupid" Now he loves her. As for me, I'm about as crazy as you can get about her. She's the first one I look for when I wake up in the morning, and while she doesn't sleep on the bed for safety reasons, she does sleep right next to the bed. We take naps together and watch movies together (she loves to watch movies!) she is my first priority. I feed her before I get food for myself. And if it came down to her having food for a day or myself having food for a day, I would go without. She has the very best care that I can afford. She has insurance- I don't even have insurance. If something is off with her I immediately make an appointment, if something is off with me I wait it out to see if it gets worse. I treat her just like I would if I had children. Heck! I'm already planning her 1st birthday and that's 4 months away!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

My parents had dogs, they were just pets, but they loved them but it was just upbringing and it never changed. 
In laws, never liked animals in the house but Amy won them over to the "dark side"... They're not people to be tied down with pets, plus they're in their 80's and health issues.. so they enjoy ours and call them grand puppies, so I think they view them as family to a point..

To us they're our babies, no matter the size or breed...Al will be the first one to say it in front of a room full of macho guys, he doesn't care.. 
Even Jason feels like they're siblings instead of pets...
The hardest day for us will be when we're too old or infirmed to have fluffs,that will be the day I will want to go to the bridge to be with our fluffs...


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

michellerobison said:


> My parents had dogs, they were just pets, but they loved them but it was just upbringing and it never changed.
> In laws, never liked animals in the house but Amy won them over to the "dark side"... They're not people to be tied down with pets, plus they're in their 80's and health issues.. so they enjoy ours and call them grand puppies, so I think they view them as family to a point..
> 
> To us they're our babies, no matter the size or breed...Al will be the first one to say it in front of a room full of macho guys, he doesn't care..
> ...


My parents have never had dogs and worried about us getting a dog but are the same as yours love her to pieces and call her there grand puppy!! They get upset if i pop in without maizy which is rare!! They go on holiday lots so wouldnt want one of there own so its perfect!!

I love it when the men are totally won over and so proud to announce that there fluff is there baby makes my heart melt!!! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Super3*k (Feb 26, 2013)

Ashley..your post made me smile and giggle because my husband is the same way about little dogs and he loved Teddy...then we got Kirby and he was with me when I met Henry...he wanted another one just as badly as me after Kirby, but he tells everyone it's just for me...sure it is...although I always do all the work!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Dink is my baby. I treat her like a person, talk to her etc. Tuck her in her bed at nite in our room. Do not like to travel and leave her. She is my heart dog my sweet little love.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Lol, I often find myself telling people when they ask when/if I want to have kids:

"I don't really feel the need to have babies, I have my dogs. They are my babies." :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Lili 1 (Apr 9, 2012)

All my pets are family members! I treat my dogs like they are my "kids" . My human kids also love ouer dogs! They are alloud on the coutch and when we go outh, we mostly go places we can all go together!!! So im most of the time with 2 Kids AND 2 dogs! There are of course some places, i hafe to go without them, bud i never live them alone longer than 4 houers!
I was already thinking abouth to get a 3. Dog. Ouer Lab is my daugthers Autism Service Dog and always hafe to come with us, when my dougther and i go to do something. I feel bad for ouer Malteese Lili, when shes alone at home:-(
I do understand that some People hafe Watchdogs, who are only outhside, bud for me, i got my pets as companions and not only as " pets".
I love spending time with them and i look that they are always clean and healthy 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

I saw this on Facebook










Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

Oh my totally family. Our whole house is just crazy about Ace. The best food, hair care, vet, daddy even brought him a new toy home last night. He has so many toys. I vote family for sure.


----------



## MickysMommy (Feb 22, 2013)

I certainly consider Micky being my little furr baby & he really is spoiled. I try to get the best for him, and i probably spend more money on certain items for him like shampoo than my own shampoo LOL I have a large extended family( 3 uncles & 5 aunts & ALOT of cousins) and we are all dog people! Now there are some who like me love to spoil our dogs & get the very best for them. & then i have some cousins who love their pets very much but their point of view is very different. They don't think its necessary to buy the best or the top products for their dogs because after all they are simply dogs to them. I dont necessarily agree with that but i don't judge them for it either just as they don't judge me. I also noticed that people are more prone to spoiling their dogs when they own smaller breeds( like maltese, yorkies, chihuahuas, etc) rather than bigger dogs.


----------

